# Connecting an Aquamedic CO2 Reactor to a Fluval 105 Canister Filter



## Spiderjelly (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello, all. I'm setting up my first planted aquarium and I'm a bit confused about the technical set up. I've read that CO2 reactors can be set up in-line with canister filters, but I have yet to find a detailed description of this process. My assumption is that since my CO2 bubbles will be broken up by the reactor, it would make the most sense to attach the reactor to the output line of the filter. How would I accomplish this while maintaining a water tight seal? I would assume the hoses will be different sizes; how do I compensate for this?


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi,

Not sure what kind of reactor you have (or are planning on getting). I have the Aquamedic 1000 and have it plumbed on the outlet of my canister filter--an Eheim 2217. I believe it is definitely preferable to plumb inline on the outlet (to keep crud from building up in the reactor) although you will find folks doing it on the inlet as well. 

Whatever reactor you are using you will need to make sure the hose connections match what you are using for your filter. You should be able to find this information on the internet. You can do a search for the Aquamedic 1000 (or any other reactor you are considering) and you should be able to find the manual for how to set it up. If they don't match you can use various adapters to make them fit.

Good luck!

-Roy


----------



## Anafranil (Mar 15, 2005)

I have the same reactor as you,the simplest way to put it is close to the inlet of your canister(where it sucks)so the bottom of the reactor is at the same level or lower of the inlet of your filter


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

When I set up my aquamedic 1000 the tube sizes were different. I went out and bought some small stainless steel worm drive rings and tightened the hell out them, no leaks and no problems. I would suggest using these even if the tube sizes are the same, you don't want to come home and see your filter running dry and the contents of your aquarium on your floor.


----------



## Spiderjelly (Jan 4, 2009)

Good advice all, thank you.


----------

